# Herding?



## SchH_Addict (Aug 27, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone on the forum participates in herding events with their dogs?

Stark received his HIC earlier this summer and we have been taking lessons since.

We are very much enjoying it and the judge/instructor really think Stark has a knack for it. They think he is a strong tending dog and this is what we are going forward with.

Just looking for others with experience in the venue.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I was, but due to current money constraints, we cannot right now  We're focusing on agility for the time being, but I'm hoping we can get back into it soon.


----------



## SchH_Addict (Aug 27, 2011)

Hey Xeph! 

We are doing agility this winter if finances allow me too.. I want both to be enrolled so we will see how that goes.. lol.

How long did you do herding for?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

My aussie Hawkeye has his Started and Open sheep titles and has stared training on ducks and cattle.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

We only got a couple months in, Elisabeth. We were driving 6 hours round trip to do it.


----------



## SchH_Addict (Aug 27, 2011)

Keechak said:


> My aussie Hawkeye has his Started and Open sheep titles and has stared training on ducks and cattle.


OMG! That is awesome! 

My breeder has her females on sheep but has recently purchased about 10 Indian Running Ducks (I think that's what they are called) for herding purposes. 

Stark is still very early in his training (about 15hours under his belt at the moment, so very new) but I hope to eventually switch him from schutzhund to herding permanently. 

Right now we are working on him being settled around the sheep and getting his obedience under control around them. I thought he had a 100% obedience until you mix in 5 sheep running in a pen with him off lead!  He is actually doing really well and they are impressed with him which makes me happy. He seems to enjoy it too. I would like to get him on the ducks at my breeders once he is ready as well.

I will definitely have to pick your brain!


----------



## SchH_Addict (Aug 27, 2011)

Xeph said:


> We only got a couple months in, Elisabeth. We were driving 6 hours round trip to do it.


Wowzers!

For herding we only have an 1.5 hour drive there and again to come home, so 3 hours round trip. For schutzhund it's about 2 hours there and back without traffic... sometimes it can be about 5-6 hours depending on traffic and the day (we go into Toronto).


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I go to Hawkeyes breeders home for training she is about a 5 hour drive, but I stay with her for a week and do training every morning for that week before heading home again.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Hey Stark! 
Where are you attending Herding? Six hours round trip is a lot. Are you doing it at Kathy Warner's place?
I don't herd (Cracker is not really a candidate..lol) but my friend does herding with her aussie and two belgians.


----------



## SchH_Addict (Aug 27, 2011)

Cracker said:


> Hey Stark!
> Where are you attending Herding? Six hours round trip is a lot. Are you doing it at Kathy Warner's place?
> I don't herd (Cracker is not really a candidate..lol) but my friend does herding with her aussie and two belgians.


I don't travel 6 hours, that was Xeph... 

My trip is about 1.5 hours there depending on traffic. I go to a place outside of Fergus. I can link you the website in a PM if you like?


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Elisabeth, how come you're stopping SchH with Stark? Is he not enjoying it? Zefra a better candidate?

Also, the new herding trainer we want to go to is only 1.5 hours away, so very viable, once we're more financially stable again.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

SchH_Addict said:


> Just wondering if anyone on the forum participates in herding events with their dogs?
> 
> Stark received his HIC earlier this summer and we have been taking lessons since.
> 
> ...


I am not currently (my source for training has retired and I can't have stock in town) but I have done some herding starting around the late 1990s until a couple of years ago. I've titled dogs in ASCA (Australian Shepherd Club of America), AKC and AHBA (American Herding Breeds Association) - mostly beginning level titles Started and a few Open titles, PT, HS, JHD, HTD-1, HRD-1, HTAD-1. I've watched some USBCHA trials (including nationals) but I am nowhere near that skilled. ASCA is a fun venue and open to other breeds, and I love AHBA. I think AKC may be the only all breed venue that offers a tending type course.


----------



## SchH_Addict (Aug 27, 2011)

Xeph said:


> Elisabeth, how come you're stopping SchH with Stark? Is he not enjoying it? Zefra a better candidate?
> 
> Also, the new herding trainer we want to go to is only 1.5 hours away, so very viable, once we're more financially stable again.


We are still doing schutzhund with Stark but not as seriously as before. I am not sure if you are aware of the issues we have had with getting him motivated to work or not? The other board(s) have a tone of threads about it and my frustrations.. lol. I still have high hopes of obtaining a BH with him, and would like at least a "1" on him at some point, we shall see though.

Zefra was chosen specifically for schutzhund and is the star at the club!  She is just a great working dog and sooo suited for the sport it's not even funny. I plan on doing a few things with her later on such as fly ball, agility and dock diving. Stark does agility as well in the winters and I may trial him in the next year or two but who knows. 

I hope you are able to get back into herding, I absolutely love it. I thought it would be boring but I am actually enjoying it a lot! Stark is thrilled when we get to go and I can see how happy he is which makes me happy.


----------



## SchH_Addict (Aug 27, 2011)

Pawzk9 said:


> I am not currently (my source for training has retired and I can't have stock in town) but I have done some herding starting around the late 1990s until a couple of years ago. I've titled dogs in ASCA (Australian Shepherd Club of America), AKC and AHBA (American Herding Breeds Association) - mostly beginning level titles Started and a few Open titles, PT, HS, JHD, HTD-1, HRD-1, HTAD-1. I've watched some USBCHA trials (including nationals) but I am nowhere near that skilled. ASCA is a fun venue and open to other breeds, and I love AHBA. I think AKC may be the only all breed venue that offers a tending type course.


So neat! I am no where near thinking about organizations to trial under but I do know that our instructor (who is also a judge) works with CKC, AKC, ASCA or
AHBA herding programs. Right now we are working on foundations and I think they want him to do tending style herding (no knowledge, so sorry if I mess up the language.. lol) but that hasn't been discussed as of yet.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

SchH_Addict said:


> OMG! That is awesome!
> 
> My breeder has her females on sheep but has recently purchased about 10 Indian Running Ducks (I think that's what they are called) for herding purposes.
> 
> ...


Ducks are great for puppies, for dogs who lack confidence to work larger stock, and dogs with some training that you are trying to "fine tune". But, you have to be careful. They are easily injured (not just by biting them, but over-running them can break bones). So sometimes with a nice normal green dog you have to keep them so controlled to keep from damaging ducks that they lose interest/enthusiasm or think you don't want them to work. Goats are great for inexperienced dogs - they are less flighty than sheep, less dangerous than cattle and less delicate than ducks.

Here's Alice at 14 weeks on her first exposure to some really young goats:









Here she is a few years later:


----------



## SchH_Addict (Aug 27, 2011)

I never knew that about the ducks!

I did hear my breeder talking about not allowing the older dogs near the ducks yet but I never knew why! Very interesting! I am hoping to get Zefra (19 weeks) on some live stock in about two months or so, depending on weather (I am in ON, Canada and we may have snow.. lol). 

I would love to see Stark on cattle at some point, but right now we are working with sheep. 

Alice is impressive! Wow.. she looks great!!! Love the last photo of her on the cattle!

This is Stark when he first went in with the sheep...... lol.... a little intense... lol.









But he calmed down once he realized charging them wasn't the proper way to move them.. he really responds to the staff and correction/re-direction so that is a bonus for us.


----------

